# Perdiem brown bottle is discontinued...



## cloverleaf (Dec 18, 2001)

The Perdiem fiber supplement (psyllium) sold in the brown bottle was discontinued last month. They still have the yellow bottle (psyllium + laxative) and have introduced yet ANOTHER form of calcium polycarbophil in pill form. Makes me mad!If you like Perdiem, call the company and they will take note of unhappy (former) customers. Coincidentally, the company is Novartis Health Something or other.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Oh nO! I've been on the brown perdiem and citrucel after my last colonoscopy. The Dr. said to ADD perdiem brown to all the other stuff I'm using0-magnesium, stool softeners, prunes, etc. Did you call the number on the bottle?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Psyllium alone is available from other companies, not just perdiem.Some health food stores carry bulk psyllium that you can buy by the pound fairly cheaply. It doesn't matter which company you get it from it is all the same stuff. Isphagula (I think I spelled that right) is another name for psylliumHere is a list of some other brand names from www.nih.gov 's drug information pages.Psyllium(sil' i yum)Brand name(s): Fiberall; Hydrocil Instant; Konsyl; Metamucil; Modane Bulk Powder; Perdiem Fiber; Serutan; SiblanIf you type in psyllium into www.google.com you will find lots of on-line sources to buy just the psyllium either in bulk form (mix with water and drink) or pill form. GNC has a pill form with 0.5 grams per pill.K.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

I called the 800 number on the bottle and unfortunately both the brown and yellow Perdiem have been discontinued. I have used both these products for years. They have both been replaced, but in pill form and do not contain the same ingredients as when in grandular form. The yellow perdiem pills are now just senna with no psyllium as before. The brown perdiem pills are bulk forming fiber, but not psyllium. I asked the girl why they changed these products and all she said was it was a marketing decision made by Novartis and she does not know why. VERY DISAPPOINTING.


----------



## cloverleaf (Dec 18, 2001)

I DID call the number on the bottle to submit my complaint about the product being pulled. I'm really disappointed because this form of psyllium was better for me. I liked that you could swallow the pebbles of fiber, rather than dissolve them in water first. It was easier on my esophogus and seemed to cause less bloating and acid reflux. Too bad! Call the number if you agree and want to see it back!


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

I'm not sure its any help, but we have the same stuff in Canada, only its called Prodeim instead. It appears to be exactly the same but under a different name. In Canada none of the fiber supplements available contain polycarbophil so I expect they won't change it here. If your ever in the neighborhood you could stock up. I was at the drug store yesterday and I'm pretty sure they were still selling it. I can check though.Linda


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Please check it out! Maybe it could be ordered.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I wonder what the difference made in the Perdiem to work better for some people. Is it the granular formula or what? I guess I'll go look at the Fiberall and try it to see if it works the same way. This really bums me out. I spent months trying to come up with a routine that works and then-poof- they jerk it out from under us! I called Novartis to complain and they said the'll send it on to their marketing dept. I'm sure that will do alot of good. She said they have put a new Perdiem in pill form on the market but it is not the psyllium. It's something different.


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

You mean with Perdiem all you had to do was put a spoonful in your mouth and wash it down, not stir it in with a drink? Gol Dang I wish I had known that earlier, it seems a lot less of an inconvienence that citrucel. Are there any other fiber supplements that you don't have to mix in liquids? And I am not interested in taking the pill form (just too many pills and not enough fiber in those things)


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

The perdiem is in little granuals that you take a tsp or 2 and wash it down with water. No mixing or anything like that. I take and that and also citrucel and magnesium and a stool softener. I don't want to go back to mixing anything in a drink. I hate that. I do use 4 citrucel tablets a day too.


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

Good news, I check two drugstores here in Canada and both of them had a full supply of Perdiem, both brown and yellow bottles. There are tons on online drugstores that ship to Americans because our drugs are cheaper, so I'm sure it won't be to hard to find one that could send you Perdiem. Good luck!Linda


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Thanks for the news. I wonder if Novartis is going to discontinue selling Perdiem in Canada too?


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

Sorry, what we have is actually called Prodiem, do its possibly not even made by the same company. If it is though I doubt they'll change it here since they don't sell us any fiber suppliments other than psyllium based ones. I'm not sure why.Linda


----------

